# Vienna to Lake Bled - Julian Alps?



## Laurie (Jul 18, 2014)

Doing some itinerary-tuning on a future trip that contains 3 TS exchanges, and deciding how many nights of Vienna TS to give up. 

We begin at Hotel Cortina - near Vienna ('burbs) which I took because the dates worked. I aready decided to give up 1 nite to travel to Lake Bled. Question is, should we give up 2 nights, to stay at Lake Bled 2 nights and go on a scenic drive thru the Julian Alps? 

Love Swiss and Italian Alps. But Vienna TS is paid for and I don't want to shortchange our time there. How many nights do we really need/want?  I know it's a personal preference decision - just wondered if anyone here has driven thru the Julian Alps.  If you've been both places, what would you do?  We love architecture and music, but get tired of too many museums, so wouldn't stay in Vienna just to see another art collection.

Lots of other destinations on this trip, which continues thru Slovenia to Hungary, 2 TS exchanges, of which we're giving up 2 nites to go to Cesky Krumlov on the way to Prague, because I think we'll have enough days in Hungary.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 18, 2014)

We loved our time at Lake Bled.  We arrived one afternoon, and stayed the next day, and left the day after.  It beautiful--in sort of the way you imagine a German village would be, very tidy.  There is a castle to see and, of course, the drive around the lake.  There's a little tram that takes you around the whole lake, and that's better than driving because the car road leaves the lake part of the time.  I don't remember how much the tram cost, but it wasn't much.  There are lots of hotels and restaurants close to the tram loading station.


----------



## lizap (Jul 20, 2014)

We stayed for 4 nights in Lake Bled several years ago and loved it.  I like the Swiss and Italian Alps better, but the Julian Alps are beautiful too.  Definitely would stay an additional night here.


----------

